
Show HN: Web2Desk – Your favorite websites to desktop apps in one click - aneesv
https://desktop.appmaker.xyz/
======
anandrmedia
I just tried this. It’s so useful.

~~~
aneesv
I'm glad that you liked it

------
russdpale
Wow, this is pretty neat! Thanks!

~~~
aneesv
Thank you for your kind words

